# Any similar iPod Touch cases?



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought Dh an iPod Touch case for Christmas and he loves it!  He wants a case for it and likes this one but this is out of stock. Does anyone know of a similar case for the 4th Gen Touch?

http://vajacases.com/

Sorry the link doesn't go to the specfic case.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Or other case recommendations for the Touch?    

Anyone with the flip style - does that get in the way if you want to use the camera?    

Thanks.


----------



## rehmana (Dec 29, 2011)

I bought one for my iphone from Ebay - dirt cheap and its really good quality. Its a flip leather case and the phone slips right in.
I think I saw similar Iphone ones as well so if you search ebay I highly recommend it. 
BE CAREFUL - there are 2 / 3 type and only 1 of the is a proper slide in case and opens the correct way when the phone / ipod is in the case itself. The other two flip the wrong way which causes the phone to slide out (I ordered both so learnt the hard way - still no harm done!).

Something like this (although probably not the purple one) - hope the link works and no, I have no connection with the seller, etc.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURPLE-LEATHER-FLIP-CASE-COVER-IPOD-TOUCH-4THGEN-4G-/110660456037?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_PortableAudio_MP3PlayerCasesSkins&hash=item19c3e08e65


----------

